# old primers



## smeth (Sep 4, 2008)

I have some 20+ year-old primers and I'm wondering if they can still be used. They are for large caliber rifles and handguns. Also, how does one dispose of 20 year-old black powder that has crystalized? I live in Colorado, if that makes a difference.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

With the primers, I'd try a small batch and see if they work. If they've been kept cool and dry, they should be OK.

For the powder, I think I'd be tempted to try something out of an old Bugs Bunny cartoon, but I've been told that I don't always make the wisest decisions... :smt083 If you either flush it or spread it out thinly in the grass and then water the lawn, it won't be able to hurt anyone - but the nitrogen might burn the grass if its applied to heavily.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

kev74 said:


> For the powder, I think I'd be tempted to try something out of an old Bugs Bunny cartoon, but I've been told that I don't always make the wisest decisions... :smt083 .


i think thats where the difference between you and i lies, good call or bad call, i would most likely find a place to light a fuse to it (in a relatively safe environment) :smt033

but then again, i definitly don't make the wisest decisions


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

What ever you do with it be CAREFUL. I saw a friend of mine throw what he thought was a empty can in the back of a pickup truck. A spark was just right to blow the can and a hole in a tool box.


----------



## bubbaokie (May 11, 2009)

*I just last week*

opened a box of primers and loaded 100 rounds of 45 colt ammo. They all went boom.......the price on the box was 82 cents......now that's OLD.


----------

